# Where can i get a connector for an outside BBQ point ?



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

My motorhome has an outside BBQ point fitted.

The thing is, where can I get a connector to fit on the hose of my gas bbq ? I am presuming that these outside BBQ points are a standard design ?

I have asked in various hardware stores but just get blank looks. They just say 'oh, is it patio gas or propane' and then just offer me a regulator.

I am sure I dont just push a cut hose end on to it, there must be some sort of push lock type brass fitting surely ?

Please help.

I did find a post with a similar heading on quick connectors but although there were 'picture icons' the photos wouldnt come up on my screen so i cant be sure if it was the same thing.

it was this post....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-15277-outside.html+bbq+connector

Thanks
Mark


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

They are sold at almost all caravan accessory shops. As I recall its just a brass push in fitting that fits to a gas hose, secured by jubillee clips.................of course I may be wrong.........and that will be pointed out very shortly....  :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The larger caravan shops sell them but you can also get on from CAK TANKS. 0870 7572324 www.caktanks.co.uk
Think they are about £1.50 ish...


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark 

With regards to your gas problem. Talk to Autogas 2000 in Thirsk on 0184 - 552 3213 talk to Steven Wyse he will ship it to you first class post. They also have the hose to hose quick connects. 
Regards


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/catalogue2007.pdf
CAKTANKS 2007 catalogue Page 44 
GTOBCN8 HOSE QUICK CONNECTOR FOR GTOB8


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Just in case you didn't find one yet.....
eBay item no: 290110116467


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for all the tips.

i have ordered 'something' from Steve at autogas.

just have to hope its the right thing ! LOL


----------

